# Hello All!! - Newbie to forum - not to Greece



## EriEli (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello out there,

Well after pouring over (borderline stalking) & benefiting from your amazing posts for long enough, I decided to "bite the bullet" and start participating and contributing. 

I am engaged to a Greek and will be moving to Greece (forever!) in Jan. 2012. For the past 4 years we have lived the painful (3 months here, 3 months there) long distance relationship between Nea Smyrni and Portland, Oregon. Now we are finally getting married (yes, for all the right reasons, not for the documents) and we are thrilled about it.

Of course, we are NOT thrilled about the economy - but are carefully planning how to make "lemonade" with our lemons. Where there is a will there is a way...at least we are still believers.

I cannot thank you enough (especially "wka" and "wanderlust") for your thoughtful contributions to the posts about marriage documents and residence permits. You have definitely saved my fiance and I countless headaches (maybe trips to the states and back) in our effort to prepare everything we need to proceed and take the next big step. Awesome work! Everything I have read so far has been accurate, and though I haven't actually gotten married yet (planning for Feb 2012 - We are doing the politiko gamo first - then a big fat church wedding in a year...), we have been to the dimarxeio and inquired...and everything they told us seemed to match up with what I've read in your forums. Thank you! 

I hope I can offer such beneficial advice to people new on the greek scene. I have been living between Athens, Italy, Brazil and the US for the past 11 years...and have a lot if stories and experiences with travel and visas.

I really just wanted to say hello and make an official start to my participation on here. I am a working as a freelance graphic designer now (though officially trained as an interior architect). I speak english, Italian and Greek fluently (well, I'm close with the Greek), love cooking, markets, anything design...chaos, wine...everything greece. My fiance and I are in our early 30s and are very social people, we have a big group of friends...but are always looking for more. I'll be back in Athens in January 2012 - and would love to get in touch with people with like interests.

all the best.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, EriEli! I'm glad my posts have been helpful to you!!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 30, 2010)

Dear EriEli,

Love your story (except the 3 months here and 3 months there- I remember all too well It like the Double Life of Veronique!). Congratulations on your upcoming nuptials. We also experienced the quaint town hall wedding. It is nice to hear others who have decided not leave Greece. My husband and I live in Nafplion and make up to Athens every other weekend. Maybe we can meet up sometime for a coffee.

Warm regards,

Shawna


----------

